
Unsafe Working Conditions at Tesla’s Factory - scribu
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/tesla-fremont-factory-injuries
======
thrillgore
If Tesla wanted to treat its staff like dirt, they should have moved their
manufacturing to the Southeast, where there are weaker union provisions, and
cheaper labor.

~~~
emodendroket
Yet the factories it's operating have significantly higher rates of injury
than even those workplaces.

------
dukes_haven
Want to read the article but ... buzzfeed...

~~~
emodendroket
They expanded into reporting a while ago now. Do you refuse to read reports
from CBS because they also broadcast Big Bang Theory?

~~~
lulmerchant
They built their business on the lowest form of tabloid clickbait that could
possibly be imagined. You can't go from a position of 0 integrity, and then
say "Hey, we're expanding into an integrity market. You're simply ignorant if
you don't read our content".

~~~
emodendroket
Well, why not? The reporting is adhering to the normal standards of the
profession and seems basically firewalled from the meme listicles. Even
mainstream news organizations are borrowing a lot of those techniques for
engagement anyway. And to return to the CBS example, they existed purely as
entertainment for nearly a decade before introducing a regular news broadcast.
They don't deserve complete, unquestioning trust, but what news source does?

~~~
lulmerchant
CBS didn't have integrity issues as a broadcaster before expanding into news.
Buzzfeed's entire business model has been based on no-integrity clickbait
garbage, that's what their brand represents. It doesn't matter if they decide
to hire a few "real journalists", or at least what they think "real
journalists" are, they have no credibility at all.

~~~
emodendroket
Fortunately, they've documented where their claims come from, so you don't
need to just trust them in this case. And I think your image of the edifying
nature of early radio may be unfounded.

------
stevefan1999
Hey, that's a joke: BuzzFeed made it.

~~~
emodendroket
Who cares if it was published in Tiger Beat? It offers substantial
documentation for its claims. It seems like a lot of folks want to attack
Buzzfeed because they don't like what the article has to say but don't have
any substantive rebuttal.

------
craig1f
Every week there is a hit-piece on SpaceX, or Tesla, or Musk. Very rarely is
the article grounded in reality. It is usually easy to prove the article false
within 5 minutes.

I'm not even going to bother to read anything from Buzzfeed. There is almost
no chance that any real reporting was done for this article.

~~~
notfromhere
They were nominated for a Pulitzer not long ago, so maybe check your ego.

~~~
King-Aaron
I do see where the sentiment against BuzzFeed comes from... As said by another
commenter, it's difficult to go from no integrity to having integrity. I would
be interested though to know which piece they were nominated for, as I don't
follow that side of things very often. I wasn't aware that they did anything
differently to their original formula, so I can understand why others aren't
either.

~~~
emodendroket
It's been the better part of a decade since they began this shift, but I think
it was really during the election that they became prominent because they
broke a handful of big stories.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuzzFeed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuzzFeed)

> Originally known for online quizzes, "listicles", and pop culture articles,
> the company has grown into a global media and technology company providing
> coverage on a variety of topics including politics, DIY, animals and
> business.[7][8] In late 2011, Ben Smith of Politico was hired as editor-in-
> chief to expand the site into serious journalism, long-form journalism, and
> reportage.

[...]

> BuzzFeed News received a 2016 National Magazine Award in the category of
> Public Interest.[35] Other awards won by BuzzFeed journalists include a 2014
> National Press Foundation award,[78] 2015 Sidney Award,[79] and 2017 British
> Journalism Award.[80] In 2017, BuzzFeed also won Webby Awards for Best News
> App and Best Interview/Talk Show (for Another Round),[81] president Greg
> Coleman was named Publishing Executive of the Year by Digiday,[82] and
> journalist Chris Hamby was a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize in
> International Reporting.[83] BuzzFeed is a member of the White House press
> corps.[84]

At a certain point you're just sticking your head in the sand.

~~~
King-Aaron
Cheers for that!

> At a certain point you're just sticking your head in the sand.

To be honest, I don't think this is the case. Personally, I'm not actively
going out of my way to avoid Buzzfeed articles - I genuinely just haven't
looked at any in about that period of time. There possibly are other people
like that.

As an aside, I don't personally have anything against the organization, it's
just that their content hasn't really appealed to me in the past (especially
so since I'm not in the US), so I haven't consumed it.

~~~
emodendroket
Yeah, don't get me wrong. It's not like I check BuzzFeed every day or
anything. I am just a little annoyed that someone posted this article, which
is interesting and involved some real shoe leather, and almost every single
comment is just "lol BuzzFeed."

